# USS Yorktown CV-5 and others....



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2009)

Which other WWII carriers etc. resting places, has been found? To which of these are you allowed or can dive down to?


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm not aware of any that are shallow enough for recreational divers.


----------



## Condora (Aug 5, 2009)

The Graf Zeppelin was found in the Baltic, but she is a bit deep, at 80 meters... 

The Saratoga is in the Bikini Atoll, at just 27 meters...

Other than these two, I only have heard of the Oriskany.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 5, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Which other WWII carriers etc. resting places, has been found? To which of these are you allowed or can dive down to?



Robert Ballard, of RMS Titanic fame, found CV-5 on 19 May 1998. The wreck, 3 miles beneath the surface (a mile deeper than Titanic), was surprisingly intact after having been on the sea bottom since 1942—much paint and equipment were still visible. Certainly can't dive down to it though.

Check this out Lucky....

Midway @ nationalgeographic.com

TO


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great stuff TO!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Messy!

TO


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 5, 2009)

On that same expedition, he went looking for the Kaga, and failed to find it. Has anybody found that yet?


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Diddy, this is from Wiki;

"In 1999, the Nauticos company discovered wreckage that has been identified as coming from Kaga."

It doesn't go into anymore detail than that , I am afraid. I guess they found wreckage, but not the ship? Not sure if it has been found since this article was posted or not.


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 5, 2009)

And here is a little more detailed info on the wreckage found from the website link below;

Japanese Aircraft Carrier Identified!

The wreckage discovered consists of two gun tubs and a section of the upper hanger deck, located on the starboard aft machine-gun gallery of Kaga (see image below). The artifact is resting upside down in 17,000 feet of water. Also visible on the wreckage are the walkways connecting the gun tubs, an observation platform, and a landing light array (used to help guide pilots to a safe landing aboard the carrier). Follow-up analysis to determine the timing and cause of the artifact's origin is underway. It is hoped that the main hull of Kaga can be located at some time in the future.


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 5, 2009)

Cool. Thanks! I must say, however, that that is a very awkward design. Looks like a converted Battlecruiser...Oh, wait, never mind!


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 5, 2009)

Amazing find! 

To those who served on her, 

To those who searched, that she may never be forgotten,


----------



## Pong (Aug 5, 2009)

ToughOmbre said:


> Robert Ballard, of RMS Titanic fame, found CV-5 on 19 May 1998. The wreck, 3 miles beneath the surface (a mile deeper than Titanic), was surprisingly intact after having been on the sea bottom since 1942—much paint and equipment were still visible. Certainly can't dive down to it though.
> 
> Check this out Lucky....
> 
> ...



Ballard also found the Bismark, I remember a documentary also by National Geographic on that expedition.

BTW, great find Messy, I been wondering what happened to the search for the _Kaga_.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 6, 2009)

NatGeo had one recently on how he found the Titanic, and worked a deal with the Navy to use some of their equipment for the Titanic search, he only had to find and investigate the Thresher and Scorpion subs to do it. He had some AMAZING footage of all three!


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 6, 2009)

thanks Pong, I wish I had more time to research and read about these wrecks, but only have computer access at work and I know they would not be happy if I spent even more time on here rather than working!


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I bet working with Ballard to find the ships he has found so far would be a exciting experience, although highly frustarting until they found the ships. I think they spent months searching for Titanic.


----------



## Condora (Aug 6, 2009)

Messy1 said:


> I think they spent months searching for Titanic.



Men! With do they NEVER ask for indications? 
Could have done it immediately, if they only had asked the old lady that survived it... 



Messy1 said:


> a exciting experience, although highly frustarting until they found the ships



Probably having to check the moneymeter all the time while they're at it... funding must be an even bigger problem than finding the exact location of the sunken ship.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 6, 2009)

Funding must've been pretty hard to come by before he started finding what he was looking for. Yes, if you fund an expedition that actually finds things, your name goes down in history. If they don't find anything, you're out all that money, with nothing to show for it except a well-documented location that contains nothing of interest. Now, however....I bet all Ballard has to do is provide some idea that he knows the general area, and people will be happy to help out, based on his history so far.


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Now a days, he could say he was going to look for Noah's Arc, and people would be lining up to contribute money!


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Is there a more famous guy in the same field as Ballard? I cannot think of any other names of ship hunters.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 6, 2009)

Messy1 said:


> Is there a more famous guy in the same field as Ballard? I cannot think of any other names of ship hunters.



With Titanic, Bismarck and Yorktown on the resume, he's gonna be hard to beat. 

TO


----------



## Condora (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm not thinking only of getting the money in the first place.
I bet that even Ballard gets to have a few of them breathing on his neck, with "are we there yet?" type of behaviour...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2009)

Would love to follow on "one" of his searches.... Just the feeling of having found Bismarck, Titanic, Yorktown must have been unimaginable(?)! If I had to pick one of them, Yorktown!


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 10, 2009)

NatGeo had the ROV footage of when they found Titanic. I got goosebumps, watching the ship slowly take shape out of the darkness....


----------

